# Suffolk Slingshot - Stinger with Palmswell impression



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

I've become rather fond of one of Tim's creations and wholeheartedly blame him for becoming a full blown slingshot addict so I wanted to share some thoughts on why I particularly like the Stinger so much. I've only had it a couple of months and have had perhaps 10 sessions with it of about 20 minutes each but from the first day I received it, I could hit cans with it. Then there's Tim's fantastic customer service to boot too.

I found myself recommending Suffolk Slingshots on occasion here and though that it was time to do a little clip.






Thanks for watching!

roi


----------



## bigron (Nov 29, 2012)

very cool review and i like the music :king:


----------



## THWACK! (Nov 25, 2010)

Did you have an architect with avant garde ideas or is your camera lens a "fisheye" lens?

Thanks for the review : )


----------



## roirizla (Dec 3, 2010)

Thanks guys. It was all filmed with an old gopro hd2 and the fisheye is just one of it's few quirks.


----------



## Jacktrevally (Feb 14, 2011)

Thanks for te review mate.


----------

